

Pirated copies of UX Write on the App Store - peterkelly
http://blog.uxproductivity.com/2013/05/29/pirated-copies-of-ux-write-on-the-app-store/

======
peterkelly
So I'm the developer of the app. Some questions for other devs:

\- Have you ever had this happen to you? What did you do?

\- How long have copies of your apps stayed available, and did Apple or the
other "developer" take them down?

\- Any ideas on how to detect these cases, other than buying every new app in
your category and checking it?

It's really frustrating that these are getting through the approval process; I
feel pretty powerless to do anything about it.

